# Qanvee M1 Out-Tank Co2 Atomizer



## doylecolmdoyle

I ordered one of these newer style inline atomizers from ali-express, cost about $20 AUD delivered, it arrived today, I will use this thread to review the co2 atomizer, first post is just an unboxing and photos, will try get this installed over the weekend and review on its performance compaired to the Up-Aqua inline atomizer which often cracks / leaks, so the biggest win for this Qanvee atomizer will be the quality of the build and if it doesn't crack / leak under pressure.

Inital thoughts, well constructed, the silver body is an anodized metal, aluminum I guess, the clear plastic diffuser housing seems very thick, this housing is threaded so you can unscrew and remove the diffuser for cleaning, will need to check this area for leaks, co2 nipple is plastic which threads into the metal body, again a possible area of leaks. All the included instructions are in Chinese, no idea what the working pressure will need to be set to but I am guessing similar to all other inline atomizers, something above 20 - 30psi

Photos




Untitled by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



Untitled by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



Untitled by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



Untitled by Colm Doyle, on Flickr



Untitled by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeba

Following!

Looks very sturdy. But a bit of a shame they didn't use metal for the co2 nipple.

Keep us updated


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Over the past few days I notice the drop checker on my 60p tank struggling to stay a nice lime green colour and slowly turning blue, so today I swapped out the up-aqua inline atomizer to the Qanvee atomizer and after a few hours I am back to a nice lime green drop checker, no idea why the up-aqua atomizer stopped working effectively, ... cant see any obvious cracks... anyways the Qanvee atomizer seems to be doing the job, I found out via aliexpress this atomizer needs a working pressure of 20psi so a bit less then the up-aqua unit.

Running at about 2bps 24/7 on my 60p tank its keeping the drop checker lime green and my PH steady at 6.9 which is pretty must spot on for 30ppm of co2. 

The atomizer does put out a hissing noise while the up-aqua unit is silent, the hissing makes me think its leaking but I cant see any leaks, will re-test over the weekend. 

So far very happy with these qanvee units, they look a bit sleeker than the up-aqua units which is a bonus.


----------



## Fran

Hi, how has this been going? What about the bubble size. Cheers in advance for reply.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Fran said:


> Hi, how has this been going? What about the bubble size. Cheers in advance for reply.



Bubble size is larger than the up-aqua but it seems to be getting my tank to 30ppm of co2 just as effectively as the up-aqua and also not as "misty" due to the bigger bubbles. No complaints I have ordered another 2 units for some of my other tanks.


----------



## imak

Hi, I've ordered one and it just arrived, and the nipple seems to be metal as well, only the washer is plastic. But, just crossed my mind, as it seems to be made of aluminum, is it safe for shrimps?


It seems really well built, very sturdy with really nice plastic parts. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

imak said:


> Hi, I've ordered one and it just arrived, and the nipple seems to be metal as well, only the washer is plastic. But, just crossed my mind, as it seems to be made of aluminum, is it safe for shrimps?
> 
> 
> It seems really well built, very sturdy with really nice plastic parts.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk



Maybe they have updated the design to make the nipple metal as well, the unit I got has a plastic nipple / tube connector thing, tho saying that I dont know how closely I looked, could be metal, I have two unused units, will have a look at them later.

Not sure if the metal parts are aluminum or Stainless steel or something else, either way I have had one of the atomizers running on my 60p tank for months with no ill effects to fish or shrimp, the atomizer is working well no leaks tho I havent removed it for cleaning yet.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva

Try it and didn't like it. Sturdy, well built, but the bobbles are really small indeed but I had a mist in my tank that looks 7up... The tank is to enjoy and I really enjoy it in that hour when the co2 turn off and the light are still on.

So back to the JBL Proflora. SOME of the bobbles are slight large (the size of pearling), but most of it are 100% diffused, and the drop checker are lime green with the same bobble count. 

The price is the triple of that Qanvee but its justified imo.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Dam! I dont get any mist in my tank and the drop checker stays a nice lime green at about 1bps. I think the misting effect with all inline atmoizors drops off over time as they clog up a bit.


----------



## willsy

Got a Qanvee from AliExpress. Think it's much nicer than the Up because:

- It's mostly made from metal.
- Seems that it doesn't require such a high PSI.
- You can clearly see the gas building up in the atomizer and clearing the water when the gas flow starts.
- Generally cheaper.

Because of this I've bought another as a spare + a spare ceramic. Hopefully that should keep me going for a while.

Downpoints:

- It seems that you have to be more careful to tighten everything up fully. I had a leak from the body when doing a soap test... I thought I had tightened it. Anyway, I gave it a good tighten and it was then fine. Maybe I loosened it during installation...

I think performance wise, it's much the same as the Up....

Cheers


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

My  Qanvee atomizers are still going strong, I even got one for my 16/22 filter (previously had only used the 12/16mm) great atomizers which seem like they are not prone to any cracking.


----------



## Edward Shave

willsy said:


> Got a Qanvee from AliExpress. Think it's much nicer than the Up because:
> 
> Because of this I've bought another as a spare + a spare ceramic. Hopefully that should keep me going for a while.



Hi willsy, Just wondering if you could help with finding a source for spare ceramics? I've come up blank!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Edward Shave said:


> Hi willsy, Just wondering if you could help with finding a source for spare ceramics? I've come up blank!



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Qan...f508853&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

Click the colour options to choose the ceramic replacement size


----------



## Edward Shave

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Onoma1

Just bought one. Found this site useful for novices like myself to install and check for leaks. https://green-chapter-shop.myshopify.com/products/qanvee-atomizer-l

Very small bubbles, however, it seems to take a lot more c02 to turn my drop checker lime green than my in tank diffuser. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## SDIESEL77

Onoma1 said:


> Just bought one. Found this site useful for novices like myself to install and check for leaks. https://green-chapter-shop.myshopify.com/products/qanvee-atomizer-l
> Very small bubbles, however, it seems to take a lot more c02 to turn my drop checker lime green than my in tank diffuser. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?



Hi,
I have the Qanvee M2 installed in my tank for the last 4days and actually saw the opposite. I had to reduce slightly the CO2 BPS for the same lime green result.
The first 2days the bubbles were medium size, now they're much smaller. I published a video on Day1 on my page:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/sdiesel77-aquascaper-900-diary.53717/page-4


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

As with above, I found the qanvee atmoizers to be very effective, only require about 1 bps to get a green / yellow checker as appose to 2 or more via in tank diffuser. 

Perhaps double check for a leak (have used 4 of these qanvee atomizers all without any leaks), or make sure the pressure from your regulator is high enough for the inline atomizer


----------



## goldscapes

[QUOTE="Onoma1, post: 537341, member: 17559”]Very small bubbles, however, it seems to take a lot more c02 to turn my drop checker lime green than my in tank diffuser. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?[/QUOTE]

Yes, when I switched from a pollen diffuser in the tank to an in-line diffuser I had to increase the CO2 from 1 to 2 bubbles per second. I use a spray bar so assume that I am losing CO2 due to surface agitation. If you want to reduce the bubbles in the tank then you might want to consider an inexpensive filter booster set up as a reactor. See this thread for what is becoming known as “The Zeus Method” 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/reactors-which-one.55419/


----------



## goldscapes

Having thought some more about my setup, I can justify the £20 on a filter booster and some bio balls in CO2 savings. Watch my journal for updates over the coming weeks to see how much of a difference it makes

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/155l-goldfish-cube.55393/


----------



## willsy

Tried the JBL inline (again). It's awful... Why did I try! Back with the good old Qanvee and have a nice mist!

I saw this today... Looks a bit like the Qanvee! Might be interesting if anyone has tried it yet?

https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...quarium-atomizer-diffuser-system-16-22mm-hose


----------



## willsy

Edward Shave said:


> Hi willsy, Just wondering if you could help with finding a source for spare ceramics? I've come up blank!


Sorry I didn't have a chance to get back Edward. Hope you got the ceramic ok. Got mine from AliExpress...


----------



## Stefan34

Hi.
Im just wondering if anyone can help me find the problem.
Im running two oase biomaster thermo 600 and on booth are quanvee atomizer ..
both atomizer running from one co2 bootle connected to twin valve regulator.
One of the atomizer running pretty well ..nice steam and very small bobbles coming out from lilly pipe..After increase b/s more small bobbles coming out ..all good.7
Second atomizer have it problem ..When is set lower b/s all ok but since i increase b/s after that big bobbles comming out from lilly pipe.
I did try to replace the ceramic from spare one but problem is still the same.
Any advice help please?
Thanks


----------



## X3NiTH

The ceramic insert will be functioning correctly it's just that Gas is sneaking around the internal seals holding the ceramic insert creating bigger bubbles, if tightening it up on the outside doesn't work then dismantle it and either add an extra seal or use PTFE tape around the ends of the ceramic to create a tighter seal.


----------



## SDIESEL77

I had the same issue with the qanvee+thermo600 and decided to move back to an in-tank co2 diffuser. 
I fell a lot safer and didn't notice any difference with plants.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan34

X3NiTH said:


> The ceramic insert will be functioning correctly it's just that Gas is sneaking around the internal seals holding the ceramic insert creating bigger bubbles, if tightening it up on the outside doesn't work then dismantle it and either add an extra seal or use PTFE tape around the ends of the ceramic to create a tighter seal.


 Hello.
I did try tightening as much as possible but still same result...
About the seal ring its not posiblle buy in the uk. I been in a plumbing shop and they dont sell it that kind of staff.
So i dont really know ,propably i will contact the seller and discuss with him as one atomizer is okay and one not.


----------



## Stefan34

SDIESEL77 said:


> I had the same issue with the qanvee+thermo600 and decided to move back to an in-tank co2 diffuser.
> I fell a lot safer and didn't notice any difference with plants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 Hi.
I have two atomizers. one of them is absolutelly ok only the second one is wrong. So if it with booth i would say ok maeby should be like that but its only so its prppably faulty.


----------

